# OPGI Backorders



## Raven (Dec 29, 2010)

A customer ordered '67 GTO quarters, fenders and other parts from OPGI. Initially on backorder, they are now delayed until further notice. I have never dealt with them before. Is this an issue that is common with other customers only at this time or is this the norm? Fortunately this is not a rush job as the owner has other vehicles.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Raven. Welcome to the forum
I too am restoring my 67 Goat.
I have bought many many items from OPGI.
A lot of things they simply dont stock all the time and relay on other companies to supply them.
I know how you feel. For the most part they arn't that bad on "back ordered items"
They do have a great return policy. lol
You might send off for other catalogs (usually much easier than trying to find what you want online).........i.e Ames Performance, The Parts Place, Performance Years & Summit Racing. They all sell the same things for your car. For more common items try Rock Auto
hope this helps and good luck
you're in the right place.
:cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have had that same situation with them. It did not take more than a couple weeks before I got my stuff. It would definitely pay to checkin with them periodically if time becomes a factor.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The quarter panels will be on back order until doomsday. The manufacturer scrapped the initial tooling and is "starting over". Apparently they are very difficult to get right..........:confused


----------



## Raven (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you. Initial ETA was 4-6 weeks. The customer was then notified they would be on indefinate backorder. Roof skin came damaged but it was in limbo due to constant snowstorm delays. They took it back no questions asked. The owner is in no rush and has other cars. If the initial tooling was NG I won't even bother trying to locate others. Seems better to wait until they get it right.


----------



## Raven (Dec 29, 2010)

Long time. Any insider news on quarter availablity? The customer has not heard anything. Job is not a priority but if doomsday still holds true, other arrangenents will be made. While not related directly, I know part production for other cars has been delayed and reduced due to the economic downturn. Thanks.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought quarter panels from OPGI because they said they had them in stock and I could get them quicker than the 4 weeks Ames told me theirs would take. OPGI said they would ship them on Monday, then next Monday and on and on with the lies. 3 weeks later they finally shipped, one of them was either damaged in shipping or sold that way. I will NEVER buy anything from OPGI again. I bought 90% of my stuff from Ames, very easy to work with, I placed a few orders with Performance Years, was happy with them too, PY doesn't have as many parts in the catalogs as others.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

".....until Doomsday"


----------



## Raven (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks. I'll have him contact Ames then. So I assume the tooling is finished and they are making full quarters now?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Raven, As far as I know, the Quarters are STILL unavailable. The ones "they" sell with out the sail panel (old molds) are rated fair to poor. I have NOT tried one. Some guys say they aren't bad, some say they are junk. I THINK Randy (05GTO), might have used one or two,,,I would suggest you ask him. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've dealt with OPG and they had great service. I generally don't use them often, as my cars are 'done' (for now), but mainly, because they are consistently more expensive than the other vendors for the same 'stuff'...


----------



## Raven (Dec 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Raven, As far as I know, the Quarters are STILL unavailable. The ones "they" sell with out the sail panel (old molds) are rated fair to poor. I have NOT tried one. Some guys say they aren't bad, some say they are junk. I THINK Randy (05GTO), might have used one or two,,,I would suggest you ask him. Eric


Thanks. Full quarters are not only required for this job, but preferred to skins.
Car can sit, owner has other cars and even they rarely get driven.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You might end up using QPs from a rust free donor....or the car might sit for a looooong time!


----------



## Raven (Dec 29, 2010)

OPGI contacted the owner of this car and cancelled the indefinately backordered quarters. Production has ceased.


----------

